# (INFJ) Need career advice please : )



## Purple93 (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay so I am a very indecisive person about almost everything, especially when it comes to choosing a career. I've been researching and pondering this ever since my junior year of high school. I am now about to finish my first year of college and I still don't know! what is wrong with me. Well I think I'm getting somewhere because after researching almost every career I've ever heard of, I kind of have a gist of what type of things i like and what I don't like. I don't like anything with too much math, repetitive work also annoys me, I like to do my own thing, I am very imaginative also. I do know that I want to help people and I am interested in the human psyche. Classes that excite me are psychology and sociology. Classes that bore me are, history, math and those kind of things. I love to think theoretically. I think you get it. I'm an INFJ. So I thought I had my choice pinned down, so I went to the school counselor to change my major. When I told her social work she said she can tell I want to help people, but that she sees me in management (she said that because of how I had all of my classes organized already and initially didn't think she could counsel me because it seemed I had everything together already) She also said there is no money in it. And told me to consider management, doctor, or physician assistant. So I left even more confused. The thing is I don't care about the money. I only want to help. So what would you suggest?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Purple93 said:


> Okay so I am a very indecisive person about almost everything, especially when it comes to choosing a career. I've been researching and pondering this ever since my junior year of high school. I am now about to finish my first year of college and I still don't know! what is wrong with me.
> 
> Well I think I'm getting somewhere because after researching almost every career I've ever heard of, I kind of have a gist of what type of things i like and what I don't like. I don't like anything with too much math, repetitive work also annoys me, I like to do my own thing, I am very imaginative also. I do know that I want to help people and I am interested in the human psyche.
> 
> ...


Okay. Well, if I were you, I'd finish up what I was doing (Or not, 'cause, y'know... I leave things unfinished. I wouldn't recommend that for non-crazy persons.) And then I'd get a job, save some money. You're young, you don't need to decide _on the spot_. 

Save up for a year, maybe more. 

During that time, volunteer. Go directly to your areas of interest, and find a way to work there for free (Shouldn't be too hard. People love taking in students who will work without pay.) You really don't know what it's like unless you're knee-deep in it.

Alternatively, you could also travel after saving money. Why not? 

My point is, is that you don't need to decide right away. Take your time, allow yourself to be sure of your decision. That's probably going to make you feel best, being an INFJ anyway.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

I too had had considered counselling before deciding that my area of interest was mentoring, supporting and representing people with learning challenges so they can progress in life as I have against adversity(being both an INFJ and someone with autism). 
It sounds like you too are interested in care or support roles as well; no doubt you have already considered teaching, mentoring, guidance services and hopefully won't discredit careers that start at average to mid wage levels when part of the INFJ skill set allows us to benefit of maturity, making us suitable to work with young adults, children or anyone we wish.

Honesty it sounds like you already have an idea what interests you, so why not see if psychology/sociology offers you the desired avenue of fulfilment... you will benefit most from volunteering as much as possible and trying to secure internships, which will enforce career choices. Too be honest management is a good goal but sometimes people really need to gain life experience before they can be confident in their life choices, moreso when managers are required to be the pillars of decisive strength making a greater priority to not simply rush into positions of power.

Never let others deter you, when your choices are most important not theirs and you still have plenty of time to decide when most careers require some degree of post graduate study to prove true commitment... you must also weigh time of study again financial or personal commitments to make the choices best for you in the long term.

*Looks like I have already been beaten to the finishing zone, I hope that something noted proves helpful to you from the perspective of a 2012 under graduate*


----------

